# Good News and Bad News



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2013)

*After watching sales falling off for three straight months at Kentucky Fried Chicken, the Colonel calls up the Pope and asks for a favor. *

_*The Pope says, "What can I do?" The Colonel says, "I need you to change the daily prayer from, 'Give us this day our daily bread' to 'Give us this day our daily chicken'". If you do it, I'll donate 10 million dollars to the Vatican." *_

_*The Pope replies, "I'm sorry. That is the Lord's prayer and I can not change the words." So the Colonel hangs up. *_

_*After another month of dismal sales, the Colonel panics, and calls again. *_

_*"Listen your Excellency. I really need your help. I'll donate $50 million dollars if you change the words of the daily prayer from 'Give us this day our daily bread' to 'Give us this day our daily chicken.'" *_

_*And the Pope responds, "It is very tempting, Colonel Sanders. The church could do a lot of good with that much money. It would help us to support many charities. But, again, I must decline. It is the Lord's prayer, and I can't change the words." *_

_*So the Colonel gives up again. After two more months of terrible sales. The Colonel gets desperate. "This is my final offer, your Excellency. If you change the words of the daily prayer from, 'Give us this day our daily bread' to 'Give us this day our daily chicken' I will donate $100 million to the Vatican." *_

_*The Pope replies, "Let me get back to you." *_

_*So the next day, the Pope calls together all of his bishops and says, "I have some good news and I have some bad news. The good news is that KFC is going to donate $100 million to the Vatican." *_

_*The bishops rejoice at the news. Then one asks about the bad news. The Pope replies, "The bad news is that we have to give up the Wonder Bread account."*_ 
__________________


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 4, 2013)

:lofl:


----------

